# Was haltet ihr von diesem Schlauchboot?



## tuffbody (8. Mai 2009)

Hey,

wollte mal wissen was ihr so von diesem Schlauchboot haltet und ob da schon jemand erfahrungen mit gemacht hat?!
Bin leider noch Azubi (nächste woche prüfung  ) und hab daher nicht allzu viel geld zu verfügung. Natürlich hätte ich lieber nen gfk boot mit trailer gehabt nur da waren meine eltern gegen.

Von daher hab ich gesagt kauf ich mir einfach n Schlauchboot :q Ist ein Sevylor Raptor TFT 310


http://cgi.ebay.de/Sevylor-TFT310-R...9|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50


----------



## Fxndlxng (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von diesem Schlauchboot?*



tuffbody schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> was ihr so von diesem Schlauchboot haltet



was haltet ihr denn von diesem auto?

http://cgi.ebay.de/Matchbox-Auto-Pe...9|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50











kommt wohl darauf an was man damit machen will |thinkerg:


----------



## Tiffy (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von diesem Schlauchboot?*

Ich glaube der letzte der sich so ein Boot zum Angeln gekauft hat ist bei Roermond in NL gekentert und ertrunken. War 'ne schlimme Sache damals...


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von diesem Schlauchboot?*

Tiffy erzähl mal deine Geschichte ich angeln immer außer im Winter in Roermond.


----------



## Dxlfxn (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von diesem Schlauchboot?*

Das ist garkein Boot - das ist ne Ertrinkungshilfe!


----------



## Tiffy (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von diesem Schlauchboot?*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> Tiffy erzähl mal deine Geschichte ich angeln immer außer im Winter in Roermond.





http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=115241


----------



## theundertaker (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von diesem Schlauchboot?*

Falls ihrs nicht gesehen habt, habe noch gefragt, ob er nicht nen Mitfahrer sucht...Gott sei Dank bin ich nicht mitgefahren...konnte an diesem Wochenende nicht und hätte mir natürlich auf jeden Fall vorher noch das Wetter angeguckt...bei Wind ab 3 Bft mit nem Schlauchboot rauszufahren ist natürlich nicht lustig...Trotzdem ein armer Kerl, der durch seine Leidenschaft, dem Angeln, sein Leben verloren hat...nochmal mein Beleid für René... =((

Lasst das mit dem Schlauchboot lieber mal...!!!

Ich bin auch die ganze Zeit dran, nach Booten bei Ebay und so zu schauen, doch das Geld lässt es leider nicht zu...bleibt lieber am Ufer, wenn ihr euch kein "hartes" Boot kaufen könnt so wie ich...ich angle lieber lebendig vom Ufer...

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## olafson (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von diesem Schlauchboot?*

hi, glaube bloß nicht, 
daß du mit nem "harten" boot sicher bist am rhein. es sind schon wieviele in norge umgekommen, mit seetauglichen booten. ist halt alles (vieles) schicksaal. wasser ist nun mal nicht wirklich menschliches milieu. 
mfg olafson


----------



## Baltic64 (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von diesem Schlauchboot?*



> wasser ist nun mal nicht wirklich menschliches milieu.


 
Wat?
Der Mensch besteht zu 50-80% aus Wasser, und einige haben davon sogar noch mehr.

Nee, aber jetzt mal im Ernst, der Schwimmring taugt mal gerade für den Ententeich im Dorf.


----------



## lsski (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von diesem Schlauchboot?*



tuffbody schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> wollte mal wissen was ihr so von diesem Schlauchboot haltet und ob da schon jemand erfahrungen mit gemacht hat?!
> Bin leider noch Azubi (nächste woche prüfung  ) und hab daher nicht allzu viel geld zu verfügung. Natürlich hätte ich lieber nen gfk boot mit trailer gehabt nur da waren meine eltern gegen.
> ...


 

OK jeder hatte seinen Ego Spaß jetzt Butter bei die Fische!
Wat willst du mit dem Paddelboot den machen *?*

Karpfen im Baggersee oder direckt ums Kap Horn ?

|wavey: LG Jeff


----------



## tuffbody (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von diesem Schlauchboot?*

ich dachte da mehr so ans schelppangeln auf diversen taalsperren bei mir in der umgebung.. so wie die Sorpe,Möhne etc.


----------



## Dxlfxn (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von diesem Schlauchboot?*

Meine Meinung siehe oben - sie richtet sich aber nicht gegen Schlauchboote allgemein - sondern gegen solche Badeplattformen, wie hier. 
Lass bitte davon ab. Das ist kein Boot zum angeln. Du kannst es sicher mal benutzen, um ein paar Kilo Futter oder ne Montage rauszurudern. Mit Gerät, Rudern, angeln und drillen wirds aber lebensgefährlich. Jedes Wasser, was tiefer ist als die Oberkante der Unterlippe kann dich umbringen. Ob dann noch 1000 Meter Tiefe mehr dazukommen, ist nur was für die Einbildung. Die ersten paar Zentimeter bringen dich um!


----------



## Frieder (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von diesem Schlauchboot?*

Also, von dem Ding würde ich auch die Finger lassen ....
So eine Nußschale ist natürlich nicht´s.
Dann warte lieber noch ein oder 2 Jahre, bis Du etwas mehr Geld zusammen hast und kauf Dir dann was vernünftiges.
Ein gutes Schlauchboot kostet natürlich auch seinen Preis.

http://www.svb.de/index.php?sid=bf8ac238abdf1bcbccdbcf9a3dd20ff2&&cl=alist&cnid=13738

Ich hoffe, Dir ein wenig geholfen zu haben.

** Mir wäre natürlich auch so ein schönes Boot lieber, welches von Dolfin als Profilbild verwendet wird .... aber leider, kein Platz !


----------



## duck_68 (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von diesem Schlauchboot?*



tuffbody schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> wollte mal wissen was ihr so von diesem Schlauchboot haltet und ob da schon jemand erfahrungen mit gemacht hat?!
> Bin leider noch Azubi (nächste woche prüfung  ) und hab daher nicht allzu viel geld zu verfügung. Natürlich hätte ich lieber nen gfk boot mit trailer gehabt nur da waren meine eltern gegen.
> ...




Ich bin der Meinung, dass man für das Geld sicherlich ein gutes Gebrauchtes bekommt! - vermutlich nur ohne Trailer


Wenn Du dich beeilst.... klick klack


----------



## tuffbody (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von diesem Schlauchboot?*

nur bei solchen booten ist das transportieren wieder so eine sache.. un son schlauchboot packt man sich einfach so ins auto... 

hab ja extra schon nen (relativ)teures boot genommen was auch nen lattenboden etc hat

dachte damit könnte man nix falsch machen bzw reicht auf taalsperren..


----------



## forelini (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von diesem Schlauchboot?*

also ich habe da 3 kreterien zu diesem boot 

1.das ist zu teuer für das boot sogar bei awn bekommt mann die und die sind eig nur als bei oder rettungs boot geignet !!!

2.die dinger sind schweine gefährlich ich habe auch ein schlauch boot aber das ist 4m
lang weil da das boot was du dir kaufen willst so klein und leicht ist da am reihn sehr starke strömungen sind da das boot auf dem wasser liegt richtig schnell abtreibt 

3. und mann sieht schon das das scheiß qualli ist also hmmm... 1.möglichkeit kauf dir ein größeres 2. möglichkeit bau dir ein eigendes holz boot 3. möglichkeit kauf dir ein etwas größeres holz boot so ne nuss schale dann reicht schon eine länge von ca. 2,50


----------



## allrounderab (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von diesem Schlauchboot?*

machen kannst du das,aber wie meine vorredner sagten lasse es lieber.wir haben am edersee ein ordentliches gfk bbot liegen.wenn ich dort bin sieht man manchmal chaoten mit schlauchbooten.was meinst du wenn das wetter umschlägt und du hängst auf dem see,es kommt wind ruck zuck schwappt es dir rein,und dann gehst du baden.das leben sollte an erster stelle stehen.auch die ausrüstung wenn man es packt ist nicht billig.dann miete dir lieber für 15 euro am tag ein boot oder ein ordentliches  kaufen.spare nicht am falschen ende.es sind genug leute ertrunken.und ich konnte schon selbst sehen wie schlauchboote in argste not kamen.


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von diesem Schlauchboot?*

Hey. Ich habe mir letztes Jahr bei Ebay ein gebrauchtes gfk-Boot gefauft 3,20m lang mit Sitzbänken und Verstauungsräume unter der Sitzbank hat nur 500 Gekostet ist nicht viel mehr als das Schlauchboot da. Musst du mal in Ebay gucken und mit bieten. Gier ist eins nicht so super gut aber für die Talsperre würd es reichen. http://cgi.ebay.de/schoenes-kleines-Angelboot-Ruderboot_W0QQitemZ250417473669QQcmdZViewItemQQptZDE_Sport_Wassersport_Rudern_Paddeln?hash=item250417473669&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1229%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50

oder das http://cgi.ebay.de/Ruderboot-Motorb...9|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen


----------



## ArcticChar80 (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von diesem Schlauchboot?*

Hol dir lieber eins mit Holzeinlegeboden. Der ist dann durch die Schaniere durchgehend. Und du kannst stehen. Das Boot mit Lattenboden würde ich mir nicht holen. Das erstgenannte kannst du dank des V-Kiels (ein Luftschlauch zwischen Holzboden und Bootshaut) auch besser motorisieren und bist auch schneller. Und kannst auch stehen.
Aber mal ganz ehrlich. Mit einem Schlauchboot zu rudern ist auf großen Seen ein Desaster. War auch schon mit dem Schlauchboot und Rudern auf dem Möhnesee. Die Rudervorrichtung ist nicht für Dauerbelastung ausgelegt. Und gegen den Wind ist das ein Krampf. 
Und mit einem Schlauchboot untergehen hab ich schon oft gehört. Glaub ich nicht. Luft geht ja nicht unter. Mit meinem YAM330S fahre ich oft auf Nord und Ostsee gefahren. Nie was passiert. 
Fazit: Spar noch ein Wenig und kauf dir was gutes. 
Gruß Simon


----------



## Dxlfxn (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von diesem Schlauchboot?*

Arctic char
kannst du nicht lesen?Oder glaubst du dem Bericht nicht?
Das Ding, von dem hier die Rede ist, ist auch kein Schlauchboot im wirklichen Sinne


----------



## Tortugaf (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von diesem Schlauchboot?*

Hola Tuffboy


Ich finde es schweinemässig teuer. #d
Die werden in China hergestellt u. kosten wahrscheinlich 20 Euro in der Herstellung. Schon mal bei den Amis gesucht was es dort kostet ? #h

Habe selber ein Kajak
(Sevylor  River X Inflatable ) seit drei Jahren, von dieser Firma als Reiseboot in Südamerika u. Mexico.
Das ist aber ein Kajak, das für Wildwasser konstruiert wurde.
Ich benutzt es auf den Pazifik um ein bisschen zu fischen ,es ist aber eigentlich nicht dafür geeignet.
Ich kann damit ein Köder schleppen o. etwas spinnen u. jiggen. #:
Hier ist das Wasser warm u. ich habe dann auch noch einige Sachen mit die mir helfen, wenn ich kentern sollte. Auf den Meer ist es immer etwas gefährlich, Strömungen, Wind u. Brandung muss ich immer beachten u. nie zu weit raus.
Die Verarbeitung hat bis jetzt, den Beanspruchungen stand gehalten. #6
Das Schlauchboot was du kaufen willst kenne ich nicht, es sieht nicht sehr vertrauenserweckend aus.

*Das Werbebild ist einfach unseriös, es gaugelt ein festen Stand vor. #d*

Es ist auch immer eine Frage, wo, mit wem u. wofür du es benutzten willst.

G.Tortugaf


----------



## tuffbody (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von diesem Schlauchboot?*

bei ebay wars ja noch relativ günstig, bei askari kam das boot allein 500 €


----------



## Tortugaf (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von diesem Schlauchboot?*

Hey Toffboby  |wavey:

Mag sein, dass das preiswert erscheint.|kopfkrat  
Habe mir auch mal die Preise angeschaut auf anderen Seiten. Ist unglaublich teuer diese billig Ware. #d
Ich finde es ist reine Abzocke, wenn ich mir so Gedanken mache was das wohl in der Herstellung gekostet haben mag. ;+
Ich kann nichts zu der Qualität des Bootes sagen , ich kenne es nicht, aber bis jetzt hast du keine guten Resonanzen gehabt, was kein gutes Zeiten ist. #t
 Es ist deine Entscheidung wenn du dein Geld gibst, ich würde weiter suchen, was es noch an anderen Hersteller gibt. 
 Das Schlauchboot muss robust, wenn möglich ein festen Stand bieten und halbwegs kippsicher sein u. 2 Kammern sind ja auch nicht viel, fehlen mindestens 2. |kopfkrat
 Ein anständiges Schlauchboot zum Rudern hatte früher mal 4 Kammern u. war eher eine Rettungshilfe. Ich hatte vor langer Zeit auch mal eins ,  aber es hat kein Spass gemacht, damit auf dem Wasser unterwegs zu sein.
*
Es rudert sich echt Schei....... !*

Zum Angeln sind sie nur  sehr bedingt brauchbar, es gibt wohl taugliche, aber das sind  wohl die Motorisierten. 

 Habe mit einen Amy , John u. sein Schlauboot, ein Zodiak, eine Angeltour auf den Pazifik gemacht u. ein Roosterfisch hat in seinem Boot mit einer Spitze des Drilling ein Loch reingehauen u. sich verabschiedet. |uhoh:
Das Gesicht von John hättes du mal sehn sollen. Er war erst mal bedient. :v
Es war aber reparabel, das Loch war in eines der unteren Führungsschläuche die für eine bessere Steuerbarkeit sorgen.

 Schau dir erst mal einige andere an, teste u. vergleiche. #6

Es sind wohl nicht die Ratschläge die hören möchtest, aber ich kann nichts anderes dazu sagen .  |wavey:

*Gott seih Dank, ich mus das Ding nicht verkaufen.* :m

G. Tortugaf :vik:


----------



## vs-schuhe (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von diesem Schlauchboot?*

Petri,

also ich verkaufe z,zt mein Schlauchboot (siehe Bild)vom Typ Delphin 350 DS mit Kat.C Made in Germany mit Geräteträger zum schleppen.

MfG Frank


----------



## mgrabau (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von diesem Schlauchboot?*

Guten Tag zusammen wollte mal eben meine meinung loswerden ich war schon lange am Liebeugeln mit einem Boot und dieses Jahr solte es dann soweit sein und zwar habe ich jetzt inerhalb von 2 Wochen 4 verschidene Boote gekauft und habe mir gesten ein Top Boot aus GFK günstig gekauft habs heute getestet und alles Topfit. Aber angefangen habe ich mit einem Schlauchboot zu Probieren sehr ähnlich zu dem was du im ebay gesehen hast das sagte mir überhaupt nicht zu  auf dem Wasser und als mein Alter Herr anfing er will auch mit aufs Boot Renken angeln wars dann vorbei mit dem Schlauchboot reinste Katastrofe. Danach habe ich mir ein Bananenboot im ebay ersteigert also ich muss sagen für 1 person mit normalem gewicht ist das Teil ideal Mann kanns aleine aufbauen Transportieren auf dem Dachträger top fit aber mit 2 Etwas schwereren Personen ein echter Krampf. Dann habe ich ein GFK Boot gekauft war auch nicht billig Doppelwandig 2,60 lang 1,10 breit für mich aleine wars gut zwar bissel wackelig aber sonst gut bloß mit meim alten Herren drin und mir wars auch ******* und obwohl es nur 32 kilo wog konnte ich es nicht aleine bewältigen weil es ziemlich unhandlig war. Und gestern habe mich mir ein GFK Boot mit 3,90 länge und 1,60 Breite abgeholt das Teil ist echt geil werde mir eine vorichtung fürs autodach bauen das ich es auch aleine bewältigen kann und gut ist. Was ich damit sagen will kauf nich das erst beste das geht immer in die hose ich bin das beste beispiel.Guck dich in Ruhe um und entscheide dich dann.
Wenn du aleine Angeln möchtest kann ich dir für die Sorpe so ein Bananenboot empfelen soltest du aber mehr als 150 Kilogram zuladen vergiss es Ich angel selber an der Sorpe und habe mir bevor ich mir das letzte Boot jetzt gekauft habe an den Boots Liegeplätzen die Boote angeguckt und wenn ein angla gerade kamm gefragt ob ich mal testen könnte und mich dann entschieden.
mfg
mario


----------

